

Clutter is the enemy, simple is the goal - tomasien
http://www.shockoe.com/portfolio/simpler-is-better/

======
GengYang
Hello Tomasien,

Absolutely, Google, Apple products - all very clean interfaces. Btw, spoke
with you 3 weeks ago on Hackernews and you told me to contact you. Couldn't
find your email - so I sent you a message on your company's site. My personal
email is gengyangcai@gmail.com - Let's chat sometime. Thanks a lot.

GengYang

